# Brickworks update



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

so I went down again today with some cheap fish food. The gigantic white goldfish with the orange spot has a special friend now in a similarly gigantic orange goldfish. they're always side by side.

Also someone released their pet painted turtle in there recently because this thing looks absolutely perfect- far too much so to be wild- and it let me put my finger 2" from its face (a wild turtle would have been gone to the depths way before that) I didn't want to get bitten  

I noticed a sign around the corner that says please do not release your goldfish and pet turtles as they crowd out native wildlife...

I think those red sliders and goldfish are stuff someone dumped there then no??


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Most probably. The small fish are probably stuff they stocked with on purpose.

Martin.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

which ones the sun fish and cats and stuff?


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

They probably bunged in a load of small goldies for colour but I assume the Sunfish and cats were introduced too.

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

hey pablo.. if you pop over you wanna go nerd out at the works for a while after? MArtin you free on sat?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Sure. You know where to find me just gimme a call or message me or whatever and we'll work something out. Always happy to be doing fish stuff.

In a cool totally non nerd fashion, of course.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lol! Of course.. ^^


----------

